
PostgreSQL is the DBMS of the Year 2017 - based2
https://db-engines.com/en/blog_post/76
======
sswaner
Prediction: AWS Aurora will win this award for 2018.

~~~
mrep
You think so? Spanner looks more amazing to me but I haven't had the chance to
try it yet. Aurora did half my teams query time over traditional MYSQL RDS
though.

~~~
nemothekid
Spanner is very cool, but AFAIK you will only ever use it when you realize you
need to use it. It costs a minimum of $400/mo (3 nodes, in a _single_ region,
triple that for multi region) and the API is non-standard (you can execute
non-DML SQL against it, but DML queries are via RPC).

Aurora, OTOH is very easy to setup, speaks both Postgres and MySQL which makes
it a ton more accessible. Spanner is amazing, but I don't think it will get
the distribution to be DBMS of the year.

In that case, I really wish GCP had an Aurora-like solution. A standard-SQL
database for applications on a pay-per-use model. Not having to lock your
application into something like Cloud Datastore is nice and not having to
teach people about it's weirdness is better.

~~~
mrep
The biggest google cloud sql instance is 5760$ a month on demand and 6681$ on
AWS.

Both of them are designed for very large scale datasets. I find little reason
to lock yourself into aurora or spanner if a single RDBMS fits your needs for
cheaper pricing.

~~~
nemothekid
It's my understanding that there is no (reduced) lock in with Aurora because
its "just MySQL/Posgresql". Push comes to shove you can `mysqldump` it, just
like you can do with Cloud SQL or RDS. Spanner is a completely different
beast.

